# Socialising in Andalucia



## ross heaven (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi
I hope this message finds you well!
Are there any expats here living in Montefrio, Alcala, Granada or other areas of Andalucia who would like to meet up or knows of any social meets?
I live in Montefrio. A few of us came here a couple of years ago to run a small business but the others have now returned to the UK. I was out of the country (Spain) for some months of last year as well and the upshot is that I dont know many people locally and now live alone so Im feeling a bit isolated! I'd be happy to hear from anyone who wants to meet up once in a while for a beer and a chat or if anyone knows of any organised get-togethers for Brits.
My Spanish is not all that good Im afraid! So English preferred.
Thanks
Ross


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ross heaven said:


> Hi
> I hope this message finds you well!
> Are there any expats here living in Montefrio, Alcala, Granada or other areas of Andalucia who would like to meet up or knows of any social meets?
> I live in Montefrio. A few of us came here a couple of years ago to run a small business but the others have now returned to the UK. I was out of the country (Spain) for some months of last year as well and the upshot is that I dont know many people locally and now live alone so Im feeling a bit isolated! I'd be happy to hear from anyone who wants to meet up once in a while for a beer and a chat or if anyone knows of any organised get-togethers for Brits.
> ...


Hi and welcome! Why not find a Spanish class - you will kill two birds with one stone - improve your language skills _and_ get to know people!


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am also pretty recent - live by the airport so not too far from Montefrio. Would be great to meet up and just have a coffee and chat in my native tongue ;-)

Drop me a line


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live about 50mins away, but I think it is a great idea for expats to meet up. I would like to try it in my area too. Although we mix mainly with the Spanish it is nice to have a good old natter!!! We live near Estepa.


----------

